# I'm stuffed



## Jay (Mar 7, 2011)

Took advantage of a day off yesterday.

Breakfast:
Buckwheat pancakes, French toast, and ham steaks

Lunch:
Spinach and ricotta manicotti (starting with hme made crepes) with bechamel and marinara

Dinner:
Corned beef, cabbage, and potatoes.

I can't feel my legs.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 7, 2011)

Jay said:


> Took advantage of a day off yesterday.
> 
> Breakfast:
> Buckwheat pancakes, French toast, and ham steaks
> ...


 
Can you still see them?

Great menu, BTW. Reminds me that I need to start corning a brisket for St Patrick's Day dinner.


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2011)

What no dessert?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 7, 2011)

Glutton


----------



## Jay (Mar 7, 2011)

Jim said:


> What no dessert?


 






No room!

On a positive note, the annual corned beef overkill extravaganza is a great opportunity to break out a yanagi, which sadly sees little use during the year.


Bonus points: point cut or flat cut?


----------



## Jim (Mar 7, 2011)

Jay said:


> No room!
> 
> On a positive note, the annual corned beef overkill extravaganza is a great opportunity to break out a yanagi, which sadly sees little use during the year.
> 
> ...


 
Half point and half flat for my sammich please.


----------



## FryBoy (Mar 7, 2011)

Brings to mind what happened to Michelangelo's David after being loaned to the U.S. for 3 months for a tour sponsored by these fine establishments:







David before leaving Florence:






David after return from America:


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Mar 7, 2011)

Doug,
Thanks for posting that, I needed a good chuckle.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 7, 2011)

Jay said:


> No room!
> 
> On a positive note, the annual corned beef overkill extravaganza is a great opportunity to break out a yanagi, which sadly sees little use during the year.
> 
> ...


 
Point cut brisket for corned beef; flat cut for BBQ.


----------

